# Homemade Fly Spray



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

For Goats, Cows or Horses

Homemade Fly Spray

1 oz. Citronella Oil
2 oz. Avon's Skin-So-Soft bath oil
1 Cup Cider Vinegar
1 cup Water

Mix in a 20 oz. spray bottle.


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks!!!! This deserves a "Sticky" somewhere....like goat keeping 101 or sumthin'


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, how cool!! I keep Skin So Soft on hand for mosquitos.... I never thought to try it on the animals!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

The product which has me curious is the avon oil.

I understand how most oils in general are offensive to bugs. Contrary to that theory is the well known fact that Ants love edible grease and fats but oil is in this context perhaps more of a non-edible petroleum like using WD-40 or machine oil as a bug spray - but those types of oils would not likely be very good for human skin either so seems unlikely what they use.

Soap being also usually mostly made of "edible oils" (like coconut olive and so on) is also ideal for killing and repelling bugs while being good for human skin contact.

Clearly when products claim to repel they usually include something not so great for people either like DEET and other toxic ingredients. I love natural alternatives such as soap and borax to repel bugs since they so a pretty good job of it without being harmful to people. Maybe this skin so soft is such a product but the effectiveness against bugs is certainly being debated across the internet. Avon themselves disclaims any use of Skin So Soft bath oils as bug repelling in any way and directs users to use this other alternate skinsosoft products instead like this one... (link)

http://www.bing.com/shopping/avon-s...&lpf=0&lpq=skin+so+soft+bug+guard&FORM=CMSMSP

This stuff uses picaridin which is described here
http://www.picaridin.info/


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

Interesting find Ray. I'll ask my Avon Lady if she can get some of that. I don't see why that couldn't be substituted for the Skin-so-Soft. I personally like the original and use it in my shower.

What I would like to know is where can I find Citronella oil? I can find the Citronella lamp oil, but I'm not gonna use that on my goat!


----------

